# Carolina Rig



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

what size swivels and weights do you prefer for carolina rigging?


----------



## JC#13 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like a 1/2oz weight try that



Eastside Irish #13


----------



## JC#13 (Feb 19, 2012)

The swivel is up 2 u


Eastside Irish #13


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, 4 oz.?
I think that would break the rods I have, lol..


----------



## JC#13 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry not 4 1/2oz


Eastside Irish #13


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I prefer 3/4 ounce or 1 ounce when fishing deeper. I don't use c-rig too often shallow, but when I do I have used a finesse c-rig on a spinning rod with some success. 5/16 to 3/8 ounce on light line.


----------



## 3way (Feb 26, 2012)

1/2 or 3/4 depending on depth,wind,etc.


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Use 2 1/4 ounce weights, they seem to work better. Or for windy days use 2- 1/2 oz weights. Better chance of knocking the bass in the head to get them biting


----------

